# pain in the ass



## danalto

Trovo spesso questa frase, che io rendo con equivalenti in italiano a seconda del contesto, ma avrei piacere di conoscere le varie sfumature dai nostri amici di madrelingua, volgari o meno, tanto abbiamo a disposizione tanti 



 grazie!


----------



## Alfry

whenever I saw that sentence they translated it with seccatura, scocciatura, fastidio.

But I think it was a delicate way to handle that


----------



## Silvia

Be', credo che l'equivalente italiano, volgare quanto l'inglese, sia rompico*****i.

Sappi che, fondamentalmente, non sono per la censura, ho un concetto del sapere a tutto tondo. Vorrei però sottolineare che il tuo messaggio suona come un appello a stilare una lista o una raccolta di parolacce e/o imprecazioni, per la quale sono francamente contro.

So che questo sito ha una funzione per il riconoscimento automatico di alcune parolacce/insulti, e applica la sostituzione automatica di alcune lettere all'interno della parola con asterischi, proprio per non incorrere in una gara di volgarità.


----------



## danalto

Silvia, non mi sembra proprio di aver fatto un "_appello a stilare una lista o una raccolta di parolacce e/o imprecazion_i", questo idiom si incontra spesso e volentieri, e avevo bisogno di conoscere un po' di traduzioni dello stesso.
  Ho come vedi sottolineato l'uso dei  sperando che questo bastasse!
 In fondo, tu stessa mi hai suggerito una traduzione "autocensurandoti" e la cosa ha funzionato perfettamente, a mio avviso, no? 


 Facciamo così: se qualcuno ha suggerimenti (e -detto per inciso, io mi riferivo soprattutto ai "nativi", con questo topic) me li invii come messaggio privato, così non facciamo arrabbiare nessuno!

  grazie!


----------



## Silvia

Si, lo so che ti sei rivolta ai madrelingua, il mio intervento è stato giusto per chiarire... vediamo cosa ti rispondono gli altri


----------



## danalto

_Be', credo che l'equivalente italiano, volgare quanto l'inglese, sia rompico*****i.

_Mi era sfuggito questo commento, _volgare quanto l'inglese:_ non sapevo si trattasse di una frase volgare! Certo non simpatica né "gentile", ma sinceramente non sapevo fosse volgare! 
 (ah! non si smette mai d'imparare!)


----------



## lsp

This discussion comes up often in various forums. I don't understand the problem, frankly, in using letters rather than asterisks. We know the letters and therefore the word, how is it more or less vulgar or offensive to spell it correctly or "euphemistically." It is what it is. Personally I want to learn to speak Italian with Italians. Not just academic Italian. That means learning the stuff Berlitz won't teach me. The title of this thread is plain enough to allow the faint of heart to protect themselves and steer clear.

Pain in the ass or Ballbuster, BTW. The first mildly more acceptable in mixed company, but neither for use at embassy dinners.


----------



## Merlino

lsp, le persone che usano gli asterischi stanno sul cazzo anche a me! (non arrabbiarti silviap, uso queste parole solo per scherzare )


----------



## Alfry

some days ago I was watching "Enterprise", an episode of the new serial. Since it's not translated in Italian yet, I heard the captain tell a Vulcan captain:
"sometimes she's such a pain in the ass but..." meaning that sometimes she can cause a lot of problems but she's very important for the crew.

In that case I thought it was not too vulgar an utterance since he was speacking to a captain in a formal way.

So my question is:
Is that sentence considered vulgar? can someone get offended by that words?


----------



## lsp

There is no one rule. It is completely dependent on context and participants. But it is allowed on TV, so it's become more a part of common usage than it once was.


----------



## Merlino

I don't think that anyone not offended by the word ass would get offended by the phrase 'pain in the ass...' Just like (a lot of) Italians use cazzo about 2163 times a day...


----------



## Alfry

ok, thank you.


----------



## danalto

Hmm, it seems I (unintentionally LOL) started an interesting debate! 
  In my opinion, words can't offend (despite oaths, maybe...) it's just how they are said (simple as that)
  And I agree, Isp

_But it is allowed on TV, so it's become more a part of common usage than it once was...
_*
  This is RULE #1, *nowadays!


  thank you for your help!


----------



## Alfry

danalto said:
			
		

> Hmm, it seems I (unintentionally LOL) started an interesting debate!
> In my opinion, words can't offend (despite oaths, maybe...) it's just how they are said (simple as that)
> And I agree, Isp
> 
> _But it is allowed on TV, so it's become more a part of common usage than it once was..._
> 
> *This is RULE #1, *nowadays!
> 
> 
> thank you for your help!


I think that TV has big big big power. It can be very dangerous to make it rule the common sense.
I'm really afraid of that.

People should learn to think with their head!!!


----------



## Artrella

alfry said:
			
		

> some days ago I was watching "Enterprise", an episode of the new serial. Since it's not translated in Italian yet, I heard the captain tell a Vulcan captain:
> "sometimes she's such a pain in the ass but..." meaning that sometimes she can cause a lot of problems but she's very important for the crew.
> 
> In that case I thought it was not too vulgar an utterance since he was speaking to a captain in a formal way.
> 
> So my question is:
> Is that sentence considered vulgar? can someone get offended by that words?




Some "ass"essment...


*
The NEW OXFORD Dictionary
OF ENGLISH*


*ass*
noun US vulgar slang a person's buttocks or anus.
n*
[MASS NOUN] women regarded as a source of sexual gratification.
n*
oneself (used in phrases for emphasis): get your ass in here fast | the bureaucrat who wants everything in writing so as to cover his ass.
*PHRASES*
*bust one's ass* try very hard to do something.

chew (someone's) ass  reprimand severely.

drag (or tear or haul) ass  hurry or move fast: he better drag ass to get here.

get your ass in (or into) gear  hurry: if you get your ass in gear, you can make it out of here tonight.

kick (some) ass (or kick someone's ass) see KICK1>>>>  kick (some) ass (or butt) N. Amer. vulgar slang act in a forceful or aggressive manner.
kick someone's ass (or butt) N. Amer. vulgar slang beat, dominate, or defeat someone.

kiss ass  see KISS.>>>>  kiss someone's arse  (or N. Amer. ass) vulgar slang behave obsequiously towards someone.

kiss ass  N. Amer. vulgar slang behave in an obsequious or sycophantic way.

not give a rat's ass  not care at all about something.


 a pain in the ass see PAIN>><<<(also *pain in the neck * or   vulgar slang arse) informal an annoying or tedious person or thing: she's a pain.

a piece of ass see PIECE.>><a piece of ass (or tail) vulgar   slang a woman regarded as sexually attractive.

put (or have) someone's ass in a sling  get someone in trouble.

whip (or bust) someone's ass use physical force to beat someone in a fight.

you bet your ass  you can be very sure: [with CLAUSE] you can bet your ass I'll go for it every time.

*DERIVATIVES*
assed adjective [in COMBINATION] fat-assed guys.


This has been extracted from *THE NEW OXFORD DICTIONARY OF ENGLISH*


I hope this helps you to understand VULGAR idioms.    Not intended to offend anyone in this forum.


Art


----------



## Gianni

Hi, ISP

Quite right.   It's slightly impolite these days.  Even milder is 'pain in the butt". If you want to show displeasure with someone you can simply say, "You're such a pain"  I wonder, would an Italian say "Lei, signore è un rompi"


----------



## Alfry

We'd say
"sei proprio un rompiscatole" that is a agreeable way to say "you are a real pest, pain"


----------



## DesertCat

I think pain in the ass is pretty mild.  Some people say PITA to make it even milder. Anything in Italian that suggests an annoyance (along the lines of what Alfry mentioned) is right on in my view.

I also completely agree with Lsp about using asterisks even though the first time I posted here I asked about grafitti and sensored myself, how can I learn without a complete word.  I too want to understand the language like an Italian.


----------



## Raimondo

I agree with ISP. Twenty years ago this may have been unacceptable but today this is common amoung those that familiar with each other. Certainly not used at safisticated affairs. Be cerain that those attending these safisticated affairs, will use this term privately, even with their teenaged children. Non e un granche`.


----------



## Silvia

Merlino said:
			
		

> lsp, le persone che usano gli asterischi stanno sul cazzo anche a me! (non arrabbiarti silviap, uso queste parole solo per scherzare )


 Merlino, non preoccuparti, io e il tuo pene non siamo destinati ad incontrarci.

Spero che l'amministratore di questo sito abbia il mio stesso senso dell'umorismo... perché è lui che ha installato il blanking-out delle parole.


----------



## danalto

silviap said:
			
		

> Merlino, non preoccuparti, io e il tuo pene non siamo destinati ad incontrarci.


 Oddio, Silvia, le vie del Signore sono infinite!


----------



## Merlino

silviap said:
			
		

> Merlino, non preoccuparti, io e il tuo pene non siamo destinati ad incontrarci.



Sarebbe una proprio coincidenza, perciò penso che abbia ragione, tu... Inoltre, sono un po' troppo giovane per te, probabilmente


----------



## danalto

Merlino said:
			
		

> Sarebbe una proprio coincidenza, perciò penso che abbia ragione, tu... Inoltre, sono un po' troppo giovane per te, probabilmente


    Oddio, Merlino, le vie del Signore sono infinite! 

 (a questo punto sorge spontanea una domanda: quanti anni hai tu?)


----------



## Merlino

Ne ho ventidue. Non so neache dove abiti Silviap anche se volevo incontrarla... A proposito, vado a Roma dal primo fino a il 4 febbraio


----------



## Alfry

Merlino said:
			
		

> Ne ho ventidue. Non so neache dove abiti Silviap anche se volevo incontrarla... A proposito, vado a Roma dal primo fino a il 4 febbraio


bella città Roma, davvero.
Io la definisco un museo a cielo aperto
ovunque ci si gira ci sono monumenti chiese e quant'altro.
I romani stessi affermano che nessuno la conosce davvero tutta bene.

i romani potranno, ovviamente, smentirmi.


----------



## edriv

How do you pronunciate "PITA"? 
Is it frequently or rarely used?


----------



## danalto

edriv said:
			
		

> How do you pronunciate "PITA"?
> Is it frequently or rarely used?


 Heheh, gli acronimi attirano, eh? (e TIRANO!)
 Salutami Gorizia, edriv!


----------



## DesertCat

PITA is pronounced as pee-tuh.  I'd say the usage rate is occasional.


----------



## Manuela

The same sentence could have been said as "She can be such a pain sometimes" or " she can be so difficult sometimes"...or if a body part is completely necessary she could have been a royal pain in the neck..it's all about sesationalism when TV uses such bad language..are writers running out of ideas for intelligent lines to use in a TV show??

La censura a volte è necessaria, perchè com'è gia` stato detto mille e una volta, ci possono essere anche dei ragazzini in questo forum..la lingua non è solo parolaccie, e poi ci sono milioni di siti in questo vasto web che insegnano miliardi di volgarita`...perchè non mantenere un forum "interessante-ma-pulito"????

sorry I realized later this box is quite late in the discussion...never mind


----------



## ikester

I'm glad this thread was brought forward... it's from before I joined the forum, and I haven't had time to go back and read the months of past threads.

It's a very entertaining thread! In fact, to use a very common American idiom that is conspicuously absent from the Oxford Dictionary list that Artrella posted, I've been _laughing my ass off_ while reading it.  

By the way, if you see LMAO used in chat room shorthand, that's what it stands for. Used interchangably with LOL (discussed in a recent thread) and ROFL (Rolling On the Floor Laughing).

ciao!


----------



## sdon

Dopo aver letto questo thread mi sono resa conto di aver esagerato con i miei 11 year old students...

Stavamo parlando di  parti del corpo ed è venuto fuori bottom/rear e "ass".

Mi è venuta in mente questa frase idiomatica e l'ho detta spiegando che è un modo di dire diventato familiare per indicare una rottura di scatole/una piaga / una spina nel fianco...

Non pensavo fosse così volgare. Se qualche genitore viene da me a dirmi che insegno "parolacce" come posso difendermi. Please help me!!


----------



## effeundici

Visto che hai ritirato fuori il thread aggiungo una possibile traduzione che mi sembra abbastanza buona (anche se più volgare, penso, dell'originale) e molto usata dalle mie parti

_Sei proprio un dito in culo _

Versione light : _sei una tassa_
Versione più volgare: sei un gatto attaccato ai coglioni


----------



## TimLA

sdon said:


> Dopo aver letto questo thread mi sono resa conto di aver esagerato con i miei 11 year old students...
> Stavamo parlando di parti del corpo ed è venuto fuori bottom/rear e "ass".
> Mi è venuta in mente questa frase idiomatica e l'ho detta spiegando che è un modo di dire diventato familiare per indicare una rottura di scatole/una piaga / una spina nel fianco...
> Non pensavo fosse così volgare. Se qualche genitore viene da me a dirmi che insegno "parolacce" come posso difendermi. Please help me!!


 
Non c'è una difesa!

"He's a pain in the ass" è comune, un po' volgare, ma ce la può sentire sul TV americano.

"He's a pain in the butt" è comune, non volgare, molto colloquiale.
(Bart Simpson lo dice sempre)

"He's a pain" è comune, "gentile", e si può dire dentro di una chiesa.

Si può usare la frase in questione, come sai, in modo letterale e figurato.


----------



## danalto

effeundici said:


> Visto che hai ritirato fuori il thread aggiungo una possibile traduzione che mi sembra abbastanza buona e molto usata dalle mie parti
> 
> _Sei proprio un dito in culo_
> 
> Versione light : _sei una tassa_
> Versione più volgare: sei un gatto attaccato ai coglioni


In questi giorni stanno ritornando su un sacco di miei vecchi thread!
Quella del gatto è fantastica!


----------



## sdon

TimLA said:


> Non c'è una difesa!
> 
> "He's a pain in the ass" è comune, un po' volgare, ma ce la può sentire sul TV americano.
> 
> "He's a pain in the butt" è comune, non volgare, molto colloquiale.
> (Bart Simpson lo dice sempre)
> 
> "He's a pain" è comune, "gentile", e si può dire dentro di una chiesa.
> 
> Si può usare la frase in questione, come sai, in modo letterale e figurato.


 
OK non ho speranze...in caso dico che pensavo fosse ormai comune anche dirlo dai genitori ai figli nelle famiglie americane...e che il suo significato fosse più "light"..Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## francescocascone

significa letteralmente sei un dolore nel cu.o
sei fastidioso in pratica...


----------



## alenaro

francescocascone said:


> significa letteralmente sei un dolore nel cu.o
> sei fastidioso in pratica...



Come può non essere volgare un'espressione che dice "un dolore nel culo" ?!
E' chiaro che con l'uso comune, lo sdoganamento in diversi contesti, la locuzione sia comunemente accettata, ma rimane volgare... sarà sempre volgare dire che "sei fastidioso" perchè sei come "un dolore nel culo"!! 

Non facciamo gli ingenuotti. Il giorno in cui pornografia e violenza s'imporranno ampiamente sostituendo l'odierno giudizio generale con cui si usa definire il volgare e il meno volgare, allora dire che "sei come un dolore nel culo" e che "mangi banane" come "un'esperta succhiacazzi" sarà del tutto normale e non volgare, forse aulico.

Non vi pare?!


----------



## Odysseus54

alenaro said:


> Come può non essere volgare un'espressione che dice "un dolore nel culo" ?!
> E' chiaro che con l'uso comune, lo sdoganamento in diversi contesti, la locuzione sia comunemente accettata, ma rimane volgare... sarà sempre volgare dire che "sei fastidioso" perchè sei come "un dolore nel culo"!!
> 
> Non facciamo gli ingenuotti. Il giorno in cui pornografia e violenza s'imporranno ampiamente sostituendo l'odierno giudizio generale con cui si usa definire il volgare e il meno volgare, allora dire che "sei come un dolore nel culo" e che "mangi banane" come "un'esperta succhiacazzi" sarà del tutto normale e non volgare, forse aulico.
> 
> Non vi pare?!




Se stiamo parlando del registro che l'espressione "pain in the ass" ha in AE, no, non mi pare che c'entrino ne' le banane ne' la pornografia ne' la violenza.

Confermo, non da nativo ma da residente da 23 anni, quanto detto da altri, che cioe' "pain in the ass" non e' particolarmente volgare.  Diciamo che sta tra "rompiscatole" e "rompiballe", oppure "scocciatura" , "rottura di scatole" e "rottura di balle".

Linguaggio da sacrestia.

Poi, se vuoi discorrere di come vorresti che gli americani , o forse gli italiani, parlassero, e' un altro discorso.


----------



## alenaro

Odysseus54 said:


> Se stiamo parlando del registro che l'espressione "pain in the ass" ha in AE, no, non mi pare che c'entrino ne' le banane ne' la pornografia ne' la violenza.
> 
> Confermo, non da nativo ma da residente da 23 anni, quanto detto da altri, che cioe' "pain in the ass" non e' particolarmente volgare.  Diciamo che sta tra "rompiscatole" e "rompiballe", oppure "scocciatura" , "rottura di scatole" e "rottura di balle".
> 
> Linguaggio da sacrestia.
> 
> Poi, se vuoi discorrere di come vorresti che gli americani , o forse gli italiani, parlassero, e' un altro discorso.



Non mi sono spiegato. Se _ass_ in inglese vuol dire "culo" e non "asino" la frase è volgare, nel senso di "non fine". Il fatto che l'espressione nel suo insieme signifixhe un'altra cosa, a mio vedere di vedere non cambia le cose: tu, esprimendoti, hai usato la parola _culo_ e questa è sempre volgare credo. 

Quando in America andate dal medico dite _ass_ oppure _behind/arse_? Tutto qui.


----------



## Odysseus54

alenaro said:


> Non mi sono spiegato. Se _ass_ in inglese vuol dire "culo" e non "asino" la frase è volgare, nel senso di "non fine". Il fatto che l'espressione nel suo insieme signifixhe un'altra cosa, a mio vedere di vedere non cambia le cose: tu, esprimendoti, hai usato la parola _culo_ e questa è sempre volgare credo.
> 
> Quando in America andate dal medico dite _ass_ oppure _behind/arse_? Tutto qui.




E' qui che non ci capiamo - "ass" e' "sedere", non "culo".  Qui non si dice "arse".  Ovviamente la parte anatomica e' la stessa, diciamo non nobile anche se peraltro spesso apprezzata, ma il registro di "pain in the ass" non ha lo stesso livello di volgarita' di " dolore al culo " o del (per me) bruttissimo e mai sentito " dito nel culo " proposto da Effeundici.

Dal dottore ?  Dipende da che cosa si sta dicendo - se sto parlando di emorroidi parlero' di emorroidi o di "anus" , se invece ho un dolore muscolare diro' " I have a pain in my gluteus " - non usero' "ass" nella stessa maniera in cui non userei "chiappe" in italiano, oppure "buco del sedere" per dire "ano" se sto parlando di emorroidi.

Insomma, se uno ti dice che sei un "pain in the ass", non sei obbligato a dargli un cazzotto sulla bocca


----------



## MStraf

alenaro said:


> Non mi sono spiegato. Se _ass_ in inglese vuol dire "culo" e non "asino" la frase è volgare, ...


In inglese "ass" diventa volgare da come viene usato, "ass" in realta' significa anche "sedere", e mi pare che in italiano "sedere" non sia volgare per niente...  

La volgarita' di una parola dipende molto dal contesto e dalla societa'. Quando io ero piccolo mia madre mi proibiva parole come "stupido" e "cretino" (perche' sono in realta' delle offese, ma adesso non sono piu' considerate volgari). Non si poteva neppure dire che una donna era "incinta", e si usava il termine eufemistico "stato interessante"

Io non userei la parola "ass" di fronte a mio suocero  e preferisco dire "a pain in the butt", ma "pain in the ass" ormai si sente anche in tv.


----------



## alenaro

MStraf said:


> In inglese "ass" diventa volgare da come viene usato, "ass" in realta' significa anche "sedere", e mi pare che in italiano "sedere" non sia volgare per niente...
> 
> La volgarita' di una parola dipende molto dal contesto e dalla societa'. Quando io ero piccolo mia madre mi proibiva parole come "stupido" e "cretino" (perche' sono in realta' delle offese, ma adesso non sono piu' considerate volgari). Non si poteva neppure dire che una donna era "incinta", e si usava il termine eufemistico "stato interessante"
> 
> Io non userei la parola "ass" di fronte a mio suocero  e preferisco dire "a pain in the butt", ma "pain in the ass" ormai si sente anche in tv.



Sì, ma anche in Italia ormai si sente in tv "hai avuto una bella botta di culo", anche "cazzo" è onnipresente: ricordo il prof con cui ho svolto la tesi di laurea, non lesinava nè "cazzi" nè "culi" quando lo incontravo per confrontarmi sui contenuti. 

Intendevo dire che il fatto che alcune parole siano sdoganate, non vuol dire che abbiano lo stesso status di altre. Tu stess, infatti, dici che non useresti "ass" di fronte a tuo suocero.... io mi riferivo a questo. In fondo in fondo, sai che no è il termine più fine.


----------



## MStraf

alenaro said:


> ... Tu stess, infatti, dici che non useresti "ass" di fronte a tuo suocero....


Per il semplice fatto che lui ha quasi novanta anni, e quindi il suo concetto di "volgarita'" e' molto diverso dal mio (per esempio lo ho sentito usare la "N" word, parola che ai tempi nostri e' ormai un tabu' mentre era comune ai tempi di Mark Twain) Non sapendo come lui la pensi, preferisco stare sul sicuro


----------



## danalto

alenaro said:


> Sì, ma anche in Italia ormai si sente in tv "hai avuto una bella botta di culo", anche "cazzo" è onnipresente: ricordo il prof con cui ho svolto la tesi di laurea, non lesinava nè "cazzi" nè "culi" quando lo incontravo per confrontarmi sui contenuti.
> 
> Intendevo dire che il fatto che alcune parole siano sdoganate, non vuol dire che abbiano lo stesso status di altre. Tu stess, infatti, dici che non useresti "ass" di fronte a tuo suocero.... io mi riferivo a questo. In fondo in fondo, sai che no è il termine più fine.



Ricordiamoci, comunque, di usare il simbolino magico! 



MStraf said:


> ...(per esempio lo ho sentito usare la "N" word...


Ehm, scusa, ma non riesco a pensare a quale _word _sia...(_sarà che ancora mi devo svegliare del tutto..._)


----------



## sleepwalker

danalto said:


> Ehm, scusa, ma non riesco a pensare a quale _word _sia...(_sarà che ancora mi devo svegliare del tutto..._)


 
I think danalto meant the word that refers to african-americans


----------



## danalto

sleepwalker said:


> I think danalto meant the word that refers to african-americans



Ah, capito. Grazie.  _(mi serve un altro caffè...)_


----------



## Einstein

Two comments:
In BE, _ass_ only means _asino_ (except where influenced by AE). The behind has a different pronunciation, represented by _arse_ (the *r* is not pronounced but gives a long sound to the *a*) so there's no confusion between the animal and the body part.

Re-reading the old posts I see that another expression _pain in the neck_ is seen as a polite substitution (post 29). In reality it's the original expression! If someone is irritating you, you tense the muscles in your neck and get... a pain in the neck! But that's life, if someone's annoying us we need a more vulgar expression!


----------



## You little ripper!

I think there is a slight difference in vulgarity between the AE 'ass' and the AusE and BE 'arse'. 'Arse' to me sounds more vulgar. That said I don't think that the word used in a set phrase such as 'a pain in the arse'  sounds as vulgar as the word 'arse' by itself or in a different context. Maybe   the frequent usage of set phrases has a desensitizing effect. I could say that something is 'a pain in the arse' to either of my sisters who are JWs, and they wouldn't bat an eyelid (well, maybe an internal one ). If I used the word in another context, the looks on their faces tells me that they're thinking, "Oh, I wish to heaven's sake he would stop swearing like a fishwife!".


----------



## Akire72

Oh... io ne ho una bellina che usano in FVG: "pigna in culo" (versione botanica del più famoso "dito in culo").
Ho sentito anche spesso "cacacazzo/cagacazzo"


----------



## Odysseus54

Per tagliare la testa al toro, proviamo a dare un voto da 1 a 5 su aggressivita' e volgarita' delle seguenti espressioni, quando usate seriamente, senza sorrisi o strizzatine d'occhio, 1 piu' lieve, 5 piu' grave :

" He is a pain in the butt "  1
" He is a pain in the neck " 1
" He is a pain in the ass " 2
" E' un rompiballe " 3
" E' un rompicoglioni " 4
" E' un rompiscatole "  2
" E' uno scocciatore " 1

Vediamo che cosa ne pensiamo.


----------

